# QUALITY OF JBL AMPLIFIERS



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I am just strictly asking this question for informational purposes only. How would you rate the quality, build design and sound of JBL amplifiers? Obviously they have been around a long time but what are your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

jbl as a whole or what specific amps are we talking about?

edit: jbl px series, and the bpx series are solid...


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

JBL makes solidly built and performing amps. I don't know of any ****ty JBL amp from any era. I've used a GTO 75.4 II and 600.1 II, and had zero complaints.


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

jbl's all good for the money. i would rather boston or dls but the price...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

timbo2 said:


> jbl's all good *for the money*. i would rather boston or dls but the price...


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

I was always really impressed with the old orange and gray 'GTQ' amps and the white and blue 'GTO' series, at least they're what I have experience with. The GTQ series were very versatile and could be the basis for a strong budget system. You could also get the GTO series that made quite a bit of power too (around 300 wpc).

They're not ultra high-end, but they're solid. I'm not terribly impressed with the new JBL stuff, but I'm not impressed with anything "new" I swear.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

timbo2 said:


> jbl's all good for the money. i would rather boston or dls but the price...


There's nothing wrong with JBL no matter what amps you compare them to.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

GibTG said:


> I was always really impressed with the old orange and gray 'GTQ' amps and the white and blue 'GTO' series, at least they're what I have experience with. The GTQ series were very versatile and could be the basis for a strong budget system. You could also get the GTO series that made quite a bit of power too (around 300 wpc).
> 
> They're not ultra high-end, but they're solid. *I'm not terribly impressed with the new JBL stuff*, but I'm not impressed with anything "new" I swear.


The new JBL MS series amps are above most other amps in there price range, with more features than most others.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

89grand said:


> The new JBL MS series amps are above most other amps in there price range, with more features than most others.


and advanced features to boot


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Why don't more people use JBL?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Well there are a crap ton of brands to choose from. JBL is not a "hot" brand name. My son uses 2 of them on his subs. His friends wanted to know what he had. We showed them and got an "Oh." 

They are solid amps, well designed, put out rated power+, and in my opinion good looking. No fancy crap, no cheap feel.

Read this article from here.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...level-matched-amps-head-units-sound-same.html

There are so many people that think one brand or a couple of brands are the end all be all of amps. But they are usually just an amp with an expensive price tag that you will not see a difference in SQ in a standard daily driver.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I have loved all the models of jbl amps except the newer gto amps. I bought a bunch of the 4x100 amps and found them to be lacking in the power department and ran hotter then any amp I have ever used. I wouldnt use them again. However the px/bpx series and gtq amps were some of my all time favorite amps for power/versatility. I'm probably going to be trying out some of the new ms amps. They seem like they have some pretty insane features on them that could really be a great addition to the car audio scene.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a couple of JBL amps for my next install. They seem very stout, and are surprisingly compact for the power they supply. The reviews are all uniformly good, and word of mouth from those who actually use them are also favorable.

They fly a bit under the radar for whatever reason. Well, as under the radar as is possible for a big audio company. I'd argue that an "all" JBL system would sound damn good, for example:

source unit (stock or otherwise) =>MS-8
Amplification => PX or BPX series
Midrange/midbass/high freq => 608GTI or 508GTI
Sub stage => GTO / P1* / W1*GTI series (really they all seem great, but the GTI being a class above)

Installation being equal, all JBL product wouldn't be too shabby even compared to the high $$$ systems out there. And how many other manufacturers can you create a good, all one brand system? 

Market perception, that's what "hurts" JBL, I guess? Don't sleep on the other brands in the company, either - Infinity and Harmon Kardon (well, maybe not H/K for car, but you know what I mean).


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

That was my thoughts on JBL. I have a GTO 504 and GTO 7001 in my 300zx and the system is very loud and very clear. The bass which comes from an 10 RE Audio ported to 34hz from the GTO 7001 hits harder than it ever did with the RF T1000-1BD @ 4 ohms or DD M1A @ 2 ohms. When I opened the amps I was very surprised by its sturdy build quality. Not one person I talked to about JBL has ever had anything negative to say particularly about the build or the sound quality of JBL amplifiers.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

cleansoundz said:


> Why don't more people use JBL?


just glancing, but the 2/4 channels look on par with prices and are better than alpine, kenwood, etc.

jbl sub amps, look lacking. JBL GTO7001 does [email protected] which is fair, but costs $220 from ebay. for $220 i can get [email protected] and [email protected] for later upgrades. not sure why i would go with the jbl over that.

or i could also get [email protected] and [email protected] for later upgrades for the same price.

then say i want 1000 watts for a sub, their next step up is to a 1500 watt amp and its like $500

anyways like i said i just glanced, maybe i missed something


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

People these days I guess want a lot of power for cheap.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

I guess people back in the day wanted to pay more money for similar product, for no reason. Perhaps just to support a brand they favor for some reason.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

Cruzer said:


> just glancing, but the 2/4 channels look on par with prices and are better than alpine, kenwood, etc.
> 
> jbl sub amps, look lacking. JBL GTO7001 does [email protected] which is fair, but costs $220 from ebay. for $220 i can get [email protected] and [email protected] for later upgrades. not sure why i would go with the jbl over that.
> 
> ...


lol you used to be able to get the 701 for about 75shipped all day long on ebay. JBL used to have factory refurbs with a one year warrantee up for super cheap.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

T3mpest said:


> lol you used to be able to get the 701 for about 75shipped all day long on ebay. JBL used to have factory refurbs with a one year warrantee up for super cheap.


That would easily be a sick deal and i would buy one even if i didnt need it at that price/performance


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Cruzer said:


> I guess people back in the day wanted to pay more money for similar product, for no reason. Perhaps just to support a brand they favor for some reason.


People even do that today


----------



## carfreak1024 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have run JBL amps since i started in car audio and i absolutely love them. I started with a JBL GTO601.1, then i moved up to a JBL GTO140001, and presently i have a JBL BPX2200.1. I really like the amps, the build quality is astonishing and the prices i got them for i cannot complain at all. I really like them. I ran the GTO14001 at 1.5 ohms all day long and it did not fail on me once. I have 2 JBL W10GTi subs BTW. 

GTO601.1ii- payed 110 shipped
GTO14001-187
BPX2200.1-300

What other car audio company has implemented so many new technologies in their products as JBL, no one else has. They invented the split coil technology in the GTi subs, the power at any ohmage in their crown BPX amplifiers, and the loads of technology in the new MS amplifiers, and let us not even mention the MS8.

And it has payed off, look at what Garry Biggs did with that BMW 325 using all JBL products.


----------



## couped (Apr 25, 2008)

I own a pair of px300.4's and a bpx1100.1. My only complaint is the RCA input connections are physically weak. If the ends on your cables have any kind of bite to them, they can pull the outer conductor of the input right off. They can be put back together without affecting anything, but it does seem like a poor component choice for such a good amp line. Power output and sound quality are both excellent, and the build is great minus the RCA connectors. The RCA problem is definitely not a big enough issue to pass on using them. I recommend them to people I talk to all the time.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Just installed the GTO 14001 and GTO 504 in my truck this afternoon. So far so good. Will report back in a few days. I ran 2 gauge to the 14001.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

The JBL GTO 14001 and GTO 504 so far are performing flawless. I got a deal on craigslist for a brand new BPX 1100.1 for $200 cash and PS 300.4 for $200.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

cleansoundz said:


> The JBL GTO 14001 and GTO 504 so far are performing flawless. I got a deal on craigslist for a brand new BPX 1100.1 for $200 cash and PS 300.4 for $200.


That's a good price on a brand new BPX 1100.1. :thumbsup:


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ReloadedSS said:


> That's a good price on a brand new BPX 1100.1. :thumbsup:



I agree...I won a BPX500.1 last night off ebay and had to fight off bidders at last second for the 3rd day in a row three different auctions...but I got it....paid $123 shipped..

love the amps but I have this urge to try a adcom in place of my px300.4 


and yes...the rca outputs are crap...I am thinking of getting some bolt on tiffany style inputs so that crap wont kill my amp


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> I agree...I won a BPX500.1 last night off ebay and had to fight off bidders at last second for the 3rd day in a row three different auctions...but I got it....paid $123 shipped..
> 
> love the amps but I have this urge to try a adcom in place of my px300.4
> 
> ...


So you're one of the competing bidders on those amps! I should have guessed! lol 

I haven't been bidding in the recent round, but that's where I've purchased mine in the past. Great deal and good support, it would appear.

Maybe we should have a "I'm bidding on this, let's not drive the price up for DIYMA members" thread.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

i've got a little bp150.1, my 1st jbl amp, and i'd buy another for sure.

75x1 at 4ohms, xover from 32 -320hz, 4 high and 4 low level inputs, 4 out terminals,
1ohm stable, small footprint

my mtx5000 ten in a 1.9 ft sealed box got pretty damn loud im my little ranger.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ReloadedSS said:


> So you're one of the competing bidders on those amps! I should have guessed! lol
> 
> I haven't been bidding in the recent round, but that's where I've purchased mine in the past. Great deal and good support, it would appear.
> 
> Maybe we should have a "I'm bidding on this, let's not drive the price up for DIYMA members" thread.


good idea......the first one went for $89 and I was in bed sick...2nd was little more like $103 ....and I will be crapped the last one went from my bid of $100 to 110 in like 1 minute with an hour to go...

I had to go to bed so I angrily bid $115 and went to bed...suprised I won....


it better be all that REX told me it was...ha ha


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> good idea......the first one went for $89 and I was in bed sick...2nd was little more like $103 ....and I will be crapped the last one went from my bid of $100 to 110 in like 1 minute with an hour to go...
> 
> I had to go to bed so I angrily bid $115 and went to bed...suprised I won....
> 
> ...


I won't say how much I bid for mine, but let's just say it took a long time and a lot of patience before the price was right.  

There are a lot of last minute (literally) snipers for these products. I did some bid tracking and figured out what the range was going for, and just kept bidding to the lowest previous winning bid, plus a few bucks.

The amps look stout, and I think they look absolutely slick if you remove the silver mounting feet. Not that they aren't nice already...

But agree, there should be some coordination on bidding; I think there's interest and if we're just bidding against each other that's inefficient. Maybe not on one-off rare pieces, but factory stores where they will replenish stock, it makes sense.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I have seen them go for $50-60 but dont recall if it was a 600.2 or 300.4 or 500.1 but that was a hell of a deal that night..

I am almost convinced these are some of the best amps I have run so far...and I have a long list of amps I have tried ..ouch


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> I have seen them go for $50-60 but dont recall if it was a 600.2 or 300.4 or 500.1 but that was a hell of a deal that night..
> 
> I am almost convinced these are some of the best amps I have run so far...and I have a long list of amps I have tried ..ouch


Quoted for truth. You're one of the most prolific amp owners on DIYMA, for sure. When you say it's one of the best you've run, that's saying a lot.

I think the lowest I've seen them go is in the $60 range, I don't recall which PX/BPX amp that was. Usually the "low" range is in the $70s, which is a shockingly good deal for what you're getting.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

What do you mean you "hope its all I said"!!!!!!!!! How bout that px300.4?  I love the my bpx. I sold a lot of "higher end" amps to go back to the bpx (paid 70 bnib from jbl via my accomodation  (there long gone now!) I just like them because they can run anything and stay in the 700watt range regardless of ohm load and they do it with 0 effort. I think you will be as impressed or more with this vs. the px! 
I've had a few amps too


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> What do you mean you "hope its all I said"!!!!!!!!! How bout that px300.4?  I love the my bpx. I sold a lot of "higher end" amps to go back to the bpx (paid 70 bnib from jbl via my accomodation  (there long gone now!) I just like them because they can run anything and stay in the 700watt range regardless of ohm load and they do it with 0 effort. I think you will be as impressed or more with this vs. the px!
> I've had a few amps too



just messing with you Rex....I know you have enough experience that I shouldnt worry at all when I get it...I plan on keeping it wether or not I change to adcom for my fronts..


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

heres a new one on ebay now

NEW JBL BPX500.1 500-Watt Parallel/Bridge Subwoofer Amp - eBay (item 260665290802 end time Sep-25-10 23:55:56 PDT)


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> just messing with you Rex....I know you have enough experience that I shouldnt worry at all when I get it...I plan on keeping it wether or not I change to adcom for my fronts..


I think the BPX and the PX amp I have are actually going to be keepers for a good long while as well.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ReloadedSS said:


> I think the BPX and the PX amp I have are actually going to be keepers for a good long while as well.


I am being tempted pretty hard by the dark side ...to try some adcoms....but even if I will still keep the BPX500.1 ....had to work to hard for that one. been wanting one for 6 months now. 

this is a tough choice I am facing


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> I am being tempted pretty hard by the dark side ...to try some adcoms....but even if I will still keep the BPX500.1 ....had to work to hard for that one. been wanting one for 6 months now.
> 
> this is a tough choice I am facing


I know the allure. I scour classifieds and have to hold back, as my "fun" account is bare at the moment anyway. I feel the same way about the JBLs...just spent too much time bidding on 'em and tracking them.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

unless I can unload a bunch of odds and ends I will end up selling my 300.4 to get this adcom....I dont have to but the wife will go nuts if she knew I was even thinking of buying something. so funds for one thing have to come from sale of another...and not the bank account


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

depending on the model........stick with the px... You might loose some valuable power. I love adcom and they are extremely under rated power but there are only a handful of adcom's that can compete power wise with the px300.4. If your not running the balanced lines I wouldnt worry about the change either. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> unless I can unload a bunch of odds and ends I will end up selling my 300.4 to get this adcom....I dont have to but the wife will go nuts if she knew I was even thinking of buying something. so funds for one thing have to come from sale of another...and not the bank account


I hear you on that. Our house is pretty disciplined on where we spend our money; thus if I want to spend "fun" money it's going to have to self-generate (i.e., something else gets sold). My wife isn't thrilled when I buy something new with my fun money, but she has her own hobbies as well, so it all balances out.



rexroadj said:


> depending on the model........stick with the px... You might loose some valuable power. I love adcom and they are extremely under rated power but there are only a handful of adcom's that can compete power wise with the px300.4. If your not running the balanced lines I wouldnt worry about the change either. Just my 2 cents though.


The Adcoms are great (this is more by way of reputation rather than actual use), but the JBL px is a pretty nice amp. Personally I would go with what works best for your install (power requirement, amp size, etc.).


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

hmm...something tells me I should keep the jbl especially since I have a bpx500 coming soon from HK.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> hmm...something tells me I should keep the jbl especially since I have a bpx500 coming soon from HK.


Sweet, we can be matching amp buddies! Although I am using a px600.2...

If that's too strange for you, by all means, go with the Adcom. :laugh:


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ReloadedSS said:


> Sweet, we can be matching amp buddies! Although I am using a px600.2...
> 
> If that's too strange for you, by all means, go with the Adcom. :laugh:


did you get that 600.2 from HK or ebay? there was one for $90 the other day..I almost bought it but I wanted the 500.1 so I stuck to my plan...unlike now...ha ha ...

I actually should be running the 600.2 instead of the 300.4 but I am sure I am going to run some rear speakers sooner or later.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> did you get that 600.2 from HK or ebay? there was one for $90 the other day..I almost bought it but I wanted the 500.1 so I stuck to my plan...unlike now...ha ha ...
> 
> I actually should be running the 600.2 instead of the 300.4 but I am sure I am going to run some rear speakers sooner or later.


HK Store on eBay, it's like a one-stop shop, ha ha ha. Took awhile to get it for the price I wanted, though. It's actually about the same size as the 500.1. The service is great, the product is in good shape, and it comes with a factory warranty, so it's my go-to source.

I figured on getting something with a lot of power for the front stage, as I had an amp for the rear speakers already. In general the amps I'm holding onto now are two-channel or mono so I can mix and match if necessary. And I'm really trying to only buy equipment that is new, in box, preferably with a factory warranty. 

Although, as part of my sickness, I have thought a lot about keeping it simple, selling everything off again and going with a relatively low powered five-channel. *cough*from the HK store*cough* :laugh:


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I have tried a few 5 channel amps and except for my belle I felt like the amp was trying to hard to do too much at once. 

at least using multiple amps you can push one past the limit and not have entire system down. 

my only complaint is the jbl 300.4 is a big ole hoss....but I guess it should be putting out what it does...

and I like it much better with the silver mounts off but I am going to relocate all my stuff after I get the 500.1 and I am going to paint the silver mounts black of some kind..

anyone put neon lights in their jbl's ? .....

just kidding.. i saw that on the manual and had to chuckle..

if they were cheap I might ..hell....but I got to get them finalized in the locations I want. I keep changing my mind.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

ReloadedSS said:


> I hear you on that. Our house is pretty disciplined on where we spend our money; thus if I want to spend "fun" money it's going to have to self-generate (i.e., something else gets sold). My wife isn't thrilled when I buy something new with my fun money, but she has her own hobbies as well, so it all balances out.
> 
> 
> 
> The Adcoms are great (this is more by way of reputation rather than actual use), but the JBL px is a pretty nice amp. Personally I would go with what works best for your install (power requirement, amp size, etc.).


I am lucky that the UPS boxes come in early before my wife gets off work. Otherwise I get a whole bunch of lectures.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

JAX said:


> I have tried a few 5 channel amps and except for my belle I felt like the amp was trying to hard to do too much at once.
> 
> at least using multiple amps you can push one past the limit and not have entire system down.
> 
> ...


I've used a few 5-channel amps and they were okay but I wanted more oomph back then from the sub channel; or really just the ability to upgrade the sub without having to swap the whole thing out. Nowadays I want to go for simpler but I swing back and forth on the decision because I still like the flexibility of many amps.

Nah, no neon for me. 



cleansoundz said:


> I am lucky that the UPS boxes come in early before my wife gets off work. Otherwise I get a whole bunch of lectures.


No dice for me; the misses always gets to intercept the boxes. Works out well for her, though.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I send most of my stuff to my old employer and pick it up from him and smuggle it in ...


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

JAX said:


> I send most of my stuff to my old employer and pick it up from him and smuggle it in ...


The other problem is where do you put the stuff once you get it. For me I can only put so much in the garage.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

The PX and BOX amps have been discontinued for a long time because the factory that made them for us went out of business. The BPX models included a cool circuit from Crown that allows the channels to be bridged or run in parallel for either high voltage (4 ohms) or high current (1 ohm). In fact, I still use a BPX 500.1 in my car for the subs.

We'll have some new amps out soon. A full range 4-channel class D and a mono sub amp. Super small and DSP crossover, wireless bass controller, inputs will take any kind of signal from 100mV to 15V...etc...


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> The PX and BOX amps have been discontinued for a long time because the factory that made them for us went out of business. The BPX models included a cool circuit from Crown that allows the channels to be bridged or run in parallel for either high voltage (4 ohms) or high current (1 ohm). In fact, I still use a BPX 500.1 in my car for the subs.
> 
> We'll have some new amps out soon. A full range 4-channel class D and a mono sub amp. Super small and DSP crossover, wireless bass controller, inputs will take any kind of signal from 100mV to 15V...etc...



out of biz..ouch..well the amps are nice ..too bad they went under cause it appears to be a well made amp. my 500.1 will arrive on tuesday..yes!

how soon do the new ones come out?


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

cleansoundz said:


> The other problem is where do you put the stuff once you get it. For me I can only put so much in the garage.


Before we had kids, I stored them up in my closet, but after a couple of moves, my stash went into the guest bedroom closet. This would of course make guests ask what all that was about. My mother in law joked that someone was going to break in and steal them. Then I reminded her about the items in the locker in the master bedroom...lol



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> The PX and BOX amps have been discontinued for a long time because the factory that made them for us went out of business. The BPX models included a cool circuit from Crown that allows the channels to be bridged or run in parallel for either high voltage (4 ohms) or high current (1 ohm). In fact, I still use a BPX 500.1 in my car for the subs.
> 
> We'll have some new amps out soon. A full range 4-channel class D and a mono sub amp. Super small and DSP crossover, wireless bass controller, inputs will take any kind of signal from 100mV to 15V...etc...


Yes, indeed. Too bad that that factory went out of business. Very nice amps. Your company designs and develops excellent equipment, Andy. Looking forward to what is next!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I believe Andy is refering to the MS amps. They are available (at least to me?) and look AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In my opinion I would have to say they are by far the most advanced mobile audio amplifier ever produced to date. I am excited to try them out!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> I believe Andy is refering to the MS amps. They are available (at least to me?) and look AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! In my opinion I would have to say they are by far the most advanced mobile audio amplifier ever produced to date. I am excited to try them out!



whoa there! thats a bold statement....where is some info?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

JBL MS-A1004 4-channel car amplifier &#151; 100 watts RMS x 4 at Crutchfield Signature
also the jbl website


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rexroadj said:


> JBL MS-A1004 4-channel car amplifier — 100 watts RMS x 4 at Crutchfield Signature
> also the jbl website


 I went to the jbl site but didnt find it...but thanks...those look good...


----------



## Yuck. (Dec 28, 2009)

You married guys are funny 

I love my bpx500, it is a fantastic piece of work, and the bass boost function is rather interesting as well. From it, I assume my MS-8 when it gets installed will also be boss, lol. I was going to do a ported GTi 12", but thats too much space and weight, so I think i'm going to do a sealed p1222 and have the bpx run at 4 ohms, should be a good combination, but I'm still in the deciding phase. How did people take off the silver feet and still mount the amp, by using some brackets I assume?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Yuck. said:


> You married guys are funny
> 
> I love my bpx500, it is a fantastic piece of work, and the bass boost function is rather interesting as well. From it, I assume my MS-8 when it gets installed will also be boss, lol. I was going to do a ported GTi 12", but thats too much space and weight, so I think i'm going to do a sealed p1222 and have the bpx run at 4 ohms, should be a good combination, but I'm still in the deciding phase. How did people take off the silver feet and still mount the amp, by using some brackets I assume?


I put the amp in a box with no top temporarily so it wouldnt get damaged in my trunck by my tools and such....

but I am now selling it...ha ha ..to try an adcom...my 500.1 gets here tuesday...and it will probably stay a while..if not for such a good opportunity with another amp then I had no intention of selling my jbl..

now these new ones look very interesting...space wise it would be fantastic to have about 3 of these tucked away somewhere....

although the crutch price is a little steep ...for me.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Let me know when if your interested in them Mike


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

# CEA Rated: Yes
# Power Output: 100W RMS x 4 channels @ 4 ohms, 100 W RMS x 4 channels @ 2 ohms, 200 W RMS x 2 channels @ 2 ohms
# Signal-to-Noise Ratio: 80dB referenced to 1 watt, 90dB referenced to rated power
# Frequency Response (-3dB): 10Hz – 27kHz (–3dB)
# Maximum Input Signal: 20V
# Maximum Sensitivity: 100mV
# Dimensions (H x W x D): 13-15/16" x 11-9/16" x 10-5/16" 354mm x 294mm x 264mm
# Weight: 14.61lbs 6.63kg


----------



## typericey (May 13, 2006)

My old GTO 75.4 had more hiss than Snakes on a Plane, and on a quiet night with the engine off I could hear it from the driver's seat* at minimum gain!

*other amps i've owned have zero hiss at level-matched gain. some amps have a small bit of hiss, but you have to stick your ear _on_ a tweeter to hear it. 

I hope they've solved that with their newer amps.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

no hiss out of my px300.4


----------



## carfreak1024 (Aug 17, 2010)

typericey said:


> My old GTO 75.4 had more hiss than Snakes on a Plane, and on a quiet night with the engine off I could hear it from the driver's seat* at minimum gain!
> 
> *other amps i've owned have zero hiss at level-matched gain. some amps have a small bit of hiss, but you have to stick your ear _on_ a tweeter to hear it.
> 
> I hope they've solved that with their newer amps.



strange that you say that, because i did install one of the same amps for a friend of mine that purchased it online refurbed and it made the noise. After grounding the amplifier properly, running the RCA jacks down the middle, doing the Big 3, and grounding the RCA jacks behind the deck all of the noise stopped.

Hope that helped you.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

BPX2200.1

Best sub amp Ive ever owned. Ive ran MANY 2kw amps with the same electrical and NOTHING comes close to how efficient this thing is, I barely get ANY voltage drop.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

typericey said:


> My old GTO 75.4 had more hiss than Snakes on a Plane, and on a quiet night with the engine off I could hear it from the driver's seat* at minimum gain!
> 
> *other amps i've owned have zero hiss at level-matched gain. some amps have a small bit of hiss, but you have to stick your ear _on_ a tweeter to hear it.
> 
> I hope they've solved that with their newer amps.


I don't think it was the amp that was hissing. Sounds like the source and the amp just amplified it. I can't see what is in an amplifier than could produce loud hiss.


----------



## Yuck. (Dec 28, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Let me know when if your interested in them Mike


Heard the new MS amps yet by chance?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Really?



89grand said:


> I don't think it was the amp that was hissing. Sounds like the source and the amp just amplified it. I can't see what is in an amplifier than could produce loud hiss.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

So the noise floor in the first gen Alpine PDX amps was coming elsewhere? Even when everything is unplugged from the front side of the amp and there is still noise? I've seen that happen with a few amps...but if you haven't installed that many amps then it might be easy to say stuff like you said.



89grand said:


> I don't think it was the amp that was hissing. Sounds like the source and the amp just amplified it. I can't see what is in an amplifier than could produce loud hiss.


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> but if you haven't installed that many amps then it might be easy to say stuff like you said.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: boy he (mr grand) had it coming... he is like a fully laden diarrhea accident waiting to happen


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

JAX said:


> I went to the jbl site but didnt find it...but thanks...those look good...


Not on the US site yet, but the UK site has some info:

JBL Car Audio: Best deals on speakers, subwoofers and amplifiers


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Yuck. said:


> Heard the new MS amps yet by chance?


Not yet, sorry


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

My GTO 14001 in the truck and GTO 7001 in the 300zx are giving me drum beats and parts of my music that I never knew existed. When I compare those amps to my DD M2A or RF T1000-1BDCP there is no comparison. JBL wins hands down.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The only thing I don't like about recent JBL amps are the looks. Too flashy for my taste.

I'm curious about these new class-D designs that Andy mentioned. If the specs are good and they match the style of the MS-8, I will seriously consider them.


----------



## Diffeomorphism (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd strongly consider them as well if they were available. Anyone know why they've been delayed?


----------



## test13371997 (May 10, 2021)

rexroadj said:


> I bought a bunch of the 4x100 amps and found them to be lacking in the power department



lacking how? Its CEA compliant.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

test13371997 said:


> lacking how? Its CEA compliant.


You relied to a 10+ year old thread.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Back in the day I run JBL GTQ 400 - amp worked without issues, never fell into protection, put out rated power and some more,....but it had that annoing hiss, and when I opened it, I get impression that it could be built with more care. Later I run BPX 2200,1 - great amp for SW duty. Im looking for A 3000GTI to replace BPX - GTI is built on another level.


----------

